# Hitching plans for the summer



## Mongo (May 19, 2012)

So, I was plotting out my trip for hitchhiking around North America on google maps and thought I would show my plans for the summer.

here's a link to the map.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=C...8jR-DgDE4RTp5j-uOMA&oq=port+to&mra=ps&t=m&z=9

It's pretty much just a 10,000 mile circle.

any one ever done this before?

how long did it take you?

any thoughts on places I should visit along the way?

also if anyone could house me and my girlfriend for a night in any city along the way it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pheonix (May 19, 2012)

First off don't trust google maps for directions, if you don't want to go to LA and your just trying to hitch through, then I'd try to avoid it all together. I wouldn't go to Mexico right now but that's just me. also I noticed your route is going to Mexico first then Canada, When are you starting your trip? if your starting now then I suggest reversing the whole route so that your in Canada in the Summer and Mexico in the Winter.


----------



## Mongo (May 19, 2012)

I am starting the trip now but it's all going to be through this summer. from now to late august early September. This isn't a year long trip I'm kind of a busy body and like to be on the move. the map is more of an estimate of where I was going to be the only place I know I'm going to be for sure is mexico city, New orleans and virginia Beach. I would like to avoid los angeles but the trip is more about seeing Mexico and I don't really know how I could avoid LA. it seems much easier heading down to san diego via los angeles taking local buses. East slightly then south is just a pain in the ass but that was just my last experience. Canada was more if time permits, which I know it will unless something really goes to shit.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 21, 2012)

buena suerte!


----------



## daveycrockett (May 21, 2012)

pretty cool that you can google map your whole trip on foot, i always used road maps cross country and sometimes people , locals or people who travel through might know better route , you might get dropped off in a place you cant hitch out of get a road map that has truck stops and rest stops that helps too and try to stay on the main highways i dont think you are going to follow this map and directions as if you were driving yourself there are alot of stops and turns and shit youre probably going to do better on the main,main roads, once around usa basically nice. oh and youre travelling with your girl should be fairly easy. good luck with that too


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 21, 2012)

that looks like one hell of a trip! you should keep us updated, im especially curious about the mexico section.


----------



## Teko (May 21, 2012)

same, i have always wanted to go south of the border but never have had the chance. id love to see personal accounts of the trip, pictures and blogs please!


----------

